# cases and covers for ipad 4



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Hi everyone,
I just purchased an ipad 4 and i bought the smart cover, which I am not too impressed with.  It's not protective and it easily falls off.  I'm wondering what is your favorite cover(s) for you ipad 3/4??  I am travelling for the holidays and need to purchase something a little more protective and get it hear within a week.  
Thanks.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I do like the smart case better than the Smart Cover. It doesn't fall off and still has the functionality while protecting the back. It reminds me of the original black apple case that came out with the ipad original. 

I'm always switching cases, though. I don't like being tied down


----------



## Monica of NY (Jun 3, 2009)

I, too, have recently purchased the iPad 4 and finally chose the Snugg case (actually suggested by another kindleboards member).  Fits the iPad very well and provides a couple of ways to support it for hands-free viewing..  You can find them on Amazon or directly from their website, www.thesnugg.com. 

Monica


----------



## kwajkat (Nov 6, 2008)

I like the Marware CEO Hybrid cases. Have them on all my devices. They can work like a smart cover if you go into settings and turn on cover setting. They have both a case strap to hold the cover back, a hand strap (my favorite feature of them all) which makes holding the device real nice especially if you have joint issues, and they have several angles to tilt the device.  They run around $45 but I consider them to be well worth the price.


----------



## clawdia (Jul 6, 2010)

I got the iPad 4 for Christmas - love it.  I also got a case, which I don't love - the ZooGue Case Genius Pro.  It weighs a full pound.  It's also real leather, very protective even of the corners of the iPad, and has every feature I'd like on a cover except a hand strap - it sort of has a hand strap, but it's made of velcro and feels icky.  As a matter of fact, it's the abundance of velcro on the case that I like the least - but it's the most functionally correct case I can find.

All that for about $50.  Problem is - no matter how hard I try, I can't make myself like it.  One great feature is that you can use it in portrait or landscape mode by just anchoring the iPad to velcro, so you're not limited to just 1, 2, or 3 positions but you can adjust it to within a fraction of an inch to get what feels like the 'perfect' angle for viewing.

The leather isn't very soft, had a horrid chemical smell that just now is starting to go away.  I have spent hours and hours since Christmas trying to find a case I'm sure I'd like better - and I can't.  But I don't like this one.  Quite the conundrum!


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

I bought the CEO Hybrid cover suggested above, and while I like it better than most, it wasn't the perfect one for me either. Mine has glue oozing out of it all over and one spot has a really sharp spot from the oozing glue. I will need to file that down if I keep it. I don't like the frame type covers that completely cover the edges of the iPad and all you can see is the screen. So that doesn't leave many to choose from. I finally gave in and ordered the Zagg Profolio. It's very pricey, but comes with the keyboard, and it lights up. I really like it so far. I don't always use the keyboard, but it's there when I do, and if I'm not using it, I just flip the case around the other way so that the keyboard is facing away from me and prop it up on my lap that way. It is much better made than CEO cover, but for the price difference it should be. Unless something else grabs my eye I will be sticking with the Zagg cover. Good luck in your search!


----------



## Holly (Mar 8, 2011)

I really like my iPad 4 case (not cover) from Apple.  I like the way it folds back completely.  My iPad 1 has an Oberon cover but I didn't want to wait for it to be made and mailed as I wanted protection right away.  I'm happy with the Apple cover now and may just order an Oberon sleeve for extra protection.


----------



## kb7uen Gene (Mar 13, 2009)

What I'd like to see Apple do is come out with a smart case made of leather, but it would probably cost a $100 before tax if they did, oh well it was a nice thought.  I think eventually, I will return to Noreve for a case for what ever iPad I end up with.

I have been drooling over the mini since it was announced, but if Apple carries the mini case design and reduces the weight of the iPad 5 compared to the what the iPad 4 is now, then I'm going to go for the iPad 5 because visually most things are simply bigger on the larger iPad.

Gene


----------

